# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ανεμιστήρας ROWENTA model VU5010

## DimMani

_Σταμάτησενα δουλεύει χωρίς εμφανή αιτία . Η πίσω πλευρά στο μπράτσο ανοίγει με allen , το οποίο δεν έχω,αν όμως μπορεί να διορθωθεί θα το βρω . Δουλεύει πάνω από 10 χρόνια χωρίς καμία συντήρηση . Κάθε ιδέα/υπόδειξη ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ .
_
https://eikona.info/image/KcnhM
https://eikona.info/image/KcI3g
https://eikona.info/image/KcSga
https://eikona.info/image/KcVQQ

----------


## DimMani

> _Σταμάτησενα δουλεύει χωρίς εμφανή αιτία . Η πίσω πλευρά στο μπράτσο ανοίγει με allen , το οποίο δεν έχω,αν όμως μπορεί να διορθωθεί θα το βρω . Δουλεύει πάνω από 10 χρόνια χωρίς καμία συντήρηση . Κάθε ιδέα/υπόδειξη ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ .
> _
> https://eikona.info/image/KcnhM
> https://eikona.info/image/KcI3g
> https://eikona.info/image/KcSga
> https://eikona.info/image/KcVQQ


Πήγε ανακύκλωση .

----------

